# Be Careful if Diving this Weekend



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Went out yesterday (Friday) and the surface current was as bad as I have ever seen it. Wind and current hard out of the West. almost impossible to swim against the surface current. got a lot less on the bottom but still some. Make sure you stay by the anchor and don't come up behind the boat and expect to swim on surface back to boat. This was inshore and 10 miles offshore. :thumbup:


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

what were the seas like yesterday? we almost went but I had commitments I couldn't break. What about Temp and MOST importantly, whatdya get? Sheeps still around? Flats in yet?


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

The seas were 2 to 3 and miserable because of the current and winds from same direction. Temps are 70 surface and less on bottom. Sheeps are finished spawn and getting punk. The flats are grass beds in the bay, right.....


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I watch the water temp all winter. Usually look at the bouy out by the Wallace reef out of orange beach on my marine weather app.. 4 days ago till now, I have watched the water temp go from 65 to 73.6.
It was 69.6 about 10 minutes ago when I checked. I thought that was a big move in that amount of time


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Those temps are on the surface. It usually takes the end of may before its nice and equal all the way down.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I went out today and It was hard to anchor up because of no current or wind. Friday was a nightmare. I'm not a diver, but I could only imagine. 
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

We fished nearshore on Thursday and the current was ripping!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Went out to the Oriskany yesterday (sat) there was no current there


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Dove Sunday @ Joe Patti's barge in a 5mil (38' maybe). Vis 30ft, hardy any current. Quite chilly. But nice


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

Dove the Soule Barge and Freighter on Sunday, virtually no current. Vis was 30' and green.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

I rescued a father and son today that had drifted way too far from their boat and weren't able to swim back to it. I must say (from what I learned today) always make sure the persons left topside have a good understanding of how long you will dive and what to do after that amount of time has passed. This could've ended badly.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes that just goes to show you how fast conditions change the current we had was wind driven. The wind died and so did the current on the surface. A diver without a compass can come up and see the boat go down and the current can carry him in a different direction from what it was on the surface.


----------

